# [impresoras] Problema driver canon pixma ip1200(solucionado)

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad, en esta ocasion les consulto con un problema que llevo años tratando de solucionar   :Sad:  .

Tengo una impresora canon pixma ip1200 y jamas he podido instalarla ni en sabayon ni en gentoo, (solo en opensuse puesto que sus drivers solo estan disponibles en rpm), aqui el post en el foro de sabayon http://forum.sabayon.org/viewtopic.php?f=83&t=13672 para que se puedan dar una mejor idea de todas las vueltas que he dado por es impresora   :Confused:   , finalmente hace un par de dias me decidi a intentar instalarla, el driver compatible para linux es el de la canon ip 2200 (comprobado en suse) sin embargo siguiendo la wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Canon_Pixma_Series notaran que el driver ya no esta disponibe en la locacion mencionada, intente instalar el driver rpm con el paquete rpm que se obtiene de portage app-arch/rpm

 y luego #rpm -iv cnijfilter-ip2200-2.60-1.i386.rpm pero no funciono (ya instale libpng y libxml que son sus dependencias  guiandome por este post http://www.forosuse.org/forosuse/showthread.php?t=7528), aun asi dice que faltan dependencias.

Tengo los archivos rpm y converti el driver rpm a targz2 y pude extraer el archivo .ppd (que si mal no estoy es lo que menciona la wiki y el que sirve para cups), y es el que les presento a continuación:

```
*PPD-Adobe: "4.3"

*%  CUPS add-on PPD file for Canon Inkjet Print Filter.

*%  Copyright CANON INC. 2001-2006

*%  All Rights Reserved.

*%

*%  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

*%  it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

*%  the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

*%  (at your option) any later version.

*%

*%  This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

*%  but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

*%  MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

*%  GNU General Public License for more details.

*%

*%  You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

*%  along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

*%  Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA

*FileVersion: "1.0"

*FormatVersion:   "4.3"

*LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

*LanguageVersion: English

*Manufacturer: "Canon"

*ModelName: "Canon iP2200"

*NickName: "Canon iP2200 Ver.2.60"

*PCFileName: "CNIP2200.PPD"

*Product: "(ip2200)"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 550"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 651"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 705"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 715"

*ShortNickName: "IP2200"

*ColorDevice: True

*DefaultColorSpace: RGB

*Throughput: "1"

*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90

*LanguageLevel: "3"

*FileSystem: False

*TTRasterizer: Type42

*cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 pstocanonij"

*cupsManualCopies: True

*cupsModelNumber: 256

*cupsVersion: 1.1

*MaxMediaWidth: "612"

*MaxMediaHeight: "1656"

*CenterRegistered: False

*HWMargins: 9.64 14.17 9.64 8.50

*LeadingEdge Short: ""

*DefaultLeadingEdge: Short

*VariablePaperSize: True

*ParamCustomPageSize Width: 1 points 255.12 612.0

*ParamCustomPageSize Height: 2 points 340.16 1656.0

*ParamCustomPageSize WidthOffset: 3 points 0 0

*ParamCustomPageSize HeightOffset: 4 points 0 0

*ParamCustomPageSize Orientation: 5 int 1 1

*CustomPageSize True: "pop pop pop <</PageSize [5 -2 roll] /ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*% nuevas lineas:

*OpenUI *CNQuality/Quality: PickOne

*DefaultCNQuality: 3

*CNQuality 2/High: "2"

*CNQuality 3/Normal: "3"

*CNQuality 4/Standard: "4"

*CNQuality 5/Economy: "5"

*CloseUI: *CNQuality

*OpenUI *PageSize/Paper Size: PickOne

*DefaultPageSize: A4

*PageSize Letter/Letter: "<</CNPageSizeName(letter)/PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Legal/Legal: "<</CNPageSizeName(legal)/PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A5/A5: "<</CNPageSizeName(a5)/PageSize[420 595]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A4/A4: "<</CNPageSizeName(a4)/PageSize[595 842]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize B5/B5: "<</CNPageSizeName(b5)/PageSize[516 729]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 4X6/4x6in 101.6x152.4mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(4X6)/PageSize[288 432]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 4X8/4x8in 101.6x203.2mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(4X8)/PageSize[288 576]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 5X7/5x7in 127.0x177.8mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(5X7)/PageSize[360 504]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 8X10/8x10in 203.2x254.0mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(8X10)/PageSize[576 720]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize l/L 89x127mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(l)/PageSize[252 360]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 2l/2L 127x178mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(2l)/PageSize[360 505]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize postcard/Hagaki 100x148mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(postcard)/PageSize[283 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize postdbl/Hagaki 2 148x200mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(postdbl)/PageSize[567 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize envelop10p/Comm. Env. #10: "<</CNPageSizeName(envelop10p)/PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize envelopdlp/DL Env.: "<</CNPageSizeName(envelopdlp)/PageSize[312 624]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize envj4p/Youkei 4 105.5x235mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(envj4p)/PageSize[298 666]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize envj6p/Youkei 6 98x190mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(envj6p)/PageSize[278 539]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize creditcard/Credit Card 2.13x3.39in 54x86mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(creditcard)/PageSize[153 244]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize businesscard/Card 2.16x3.58in 55x91mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(businesscard)/PageSize[156 256]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize panorama/P 89x254mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(panorama)/PageSize[252 720]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageSize

*OpenUI *PageRegion: PickOne

*DefaultPageRegion: A4

*PageRegion Letter/Letter: "<</CNPageSizeName(letter)/PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Legal/Legal: "<</CNPageSizeName(legal)/PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A5/A5: "<</CNPageSizeName(a5)/PageSize[420 595]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A4/A4: "<</CNPageSizeName(a4)/PageSize[595 842]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion B5/B5: "<</CNPageSizeName(b5)/PageSize[516 729]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 4X6/4x6in 101.6x152.4mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(4X6)/PageSize[288 432]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 4X8/4x8in 101.6x203.2mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(4X8)/PageSize[288 576]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 5X7/5x7in 127.0x177.8mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(5X7)/PageSize[360 504]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 8X10/8x10in 203.2x254.0mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(8X10)/PageSize[576 720]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion l/L 89x127mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(l)/PageSize[252 360]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 2l/2L 127x178mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(2l)/PageSize[360 505]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion postcard/Hagaki 100x148mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(postcard)/PageSize[283 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion postdbl/Hagaki 2 148x200mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(postdbl)/PageSize[567 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion envelop10p/Comm. Env. #10: "<</CNPageSizeName(envelop10p)/PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion envelopdlp/DL Env.: "<</CNPageSizeName(envelopdlp)/PageSize[312 624]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion envj4p/Youkei 4 105.5x235mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(envj4p)/PageSize[298 666]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion envj6p/Youkei 6 98x190mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(envj6p)/PageSize[278 539]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion creditcard/Credit Card 2.13x3.39in 54x86mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(creditcard)/PageSize[153 244]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion businesscard/Card 2.16x3.58in 55x91mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(businesscard)/PageSize[156 256]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion panorama/P 89x254mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(panorama)/PageSize[252 720]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageRegion

*OpenUI *MediaType/Media Type: PickOne

*DefaultMediaType: plain

*MediaType plain/Plain Paper: "<</MediaType(plain)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType prophoto/Photo Paper Pro: "<</MediaType(prophoto)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType superphoto/Photo Paper Plus Glossy: "<</MediaType(superphoto)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType doublesidephoto/Photo Paper Plus Double Sided: "<</MediaType(doublesidephoto)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType matte/Matte Photo Paper: "<</MediaType(matte)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType glossypaper/Glossy Photo Paper: "<</MediaType(glossypaper)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType highres/High Resolution Paper: "<</MediaType(highres)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType ijpostcard/Inkjet Hagaki: "<</MediaType(ijpostcard)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType postcard/Hagaki: "<</MediaType(postcard)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType tshirt/T-Shirt Transfer: "<</MediaType(tshirt)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType ohp/Transparency: "<</MediaType(ohp)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType envelope/Envelope: "<</MediaType(envelope)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType otherphoto/Other Photo Paper: "<</MediaType(otherphoto)>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *MediaType

*OpenUI *InputSlot/Paper Feed: PickOne

*DefaultInputSlot: asf

*InputSlot asf/Auto Feeder: ""

*CloseUI: *InputSlot

*OpenUI *Resolution/Output Resolution: PickOne

*DefaultResolution: 600

*Resolution 600/600 dpi: "<</HWResolution[600 600]>>setpagedevice"

*%Resolution 1200/1200 dpi: "<</HWResolution[1200 1200]>>setpagedevice"

*%Resolution 2400/2400 dpi: "<</HWResolution[2400 2400]>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *Resolution

*OpenUI *ColorModel/Color Model: PickOne

*DefaultColorModel: rgb

*ColorModel rgb/RGB: "<</cupsColorOrder 0/cupsColorSpace 1/cupsCompression 0/cupsBitsPerColor 8>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *ColorModel

*DefaultImageableArea: A4

*ImageableArea Letter: "18.14 14.17 594.14 783.50"

*ImageableArea Legal: "18.14 14.17 594.14 999.50"

*ImageableArea A5: "9.64 14.17 409.89 586.77"

*ImageableArea A4: "9.64 14.17 585.64 833.39"

*ImageableArea B5: "9.64 14.17 506.27 720.00"

*ImageableArea 4X6: "9.64 14.17 278.36 423.50"

*ImageableArea 4X8: "9.64 14.17 278.36 567.50"

*ImageableArea 5X7: "9.64 14.17 350.36 495.50"

*ImageableArea 8X10: "9.64 14.17 566.36 711.50"

*ImageableArea l: "9.64 14.17 242.65 351.50"

*ImageableArea 2l: "9.64 14.17 350.36 496.06"

*ImageableArea postcard: "9.64 14.17 273.83 411.02"

*ImageableArea postdbl: "9.64 14.17 557.29 411.02"

*ImageableArea envelop10p: "9.64 75.12 287.35 611.32"

*ImageableArea envelopdlp: "9.64 75.12 302.17 600.94"

*ImageableArea envj4p: "9.64 75.12 288.00 657.64"

*ImageableArea envj6p: "9.64 75.12 268.16 530.08"

*ImageableArea creditcard: "9.64 14.17 143.43 235.28"

*ImageableArea businesscard: "9.64 14.17 146.27 249.45"

*ImageableArea panorama: "9.64 14.17 242.65 711.50"

*DefaultPaperDimension: A4

*PaperDimension Letter: "612 792"

*PaperDimension Legal: "612 1008"

*PaperDimension A5: "420 595"

*PaperDimension A4: "595 842"

*PaperDimension B5: "516 729"

*PaperDimension 4X6: "288 432"

*PaperDimension 4X8: "288 576"

*PaperDimension 5X7: "360 504"

*PaperDimension 8X10: "576 720"

*PaperDimension l: "252 360"

*PaperDimension 2l: "360 505"

*PaperDimension postcard: "283 420"

*PaperDimension postdbl: "567 420"

*PaperDimension envelop10p: "297 684"

*PaperDimension envelopdlp: "312 624"

*PaperDimension envj4p: "298 666"

*PaperDimension envj6p: "278 539"

*PaperDimension creditcard: "153 244"

*PaperDimension businesscard: "156 258"

*PaperDimension panorama: "252 720"

*%CNPpdToOptKey PageSize       --papersize

*%CNPpdToOptKey MediaType      --media

*%CNPpdToOptKey InputSlot      --paperload

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNCartridge    --cartridge

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNQuality      --quality

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNHalftoning   --halftoning

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNRenderIntent --renderintent

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNGamma        --gamma

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNBalanceC     --balance_c

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNBalanceM     --balance_m

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNBalanceY     --balance_y

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNBalanceK     --balance_k

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNDensity      --density

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNGrayscale    --grayscale

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNLocation     --location

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNPercent      --percent

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNCopies       --copies

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNPaperGap     --papergap

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNInkCartridgeSettings --inkcartridgesettings

```

como veran ya con todas las modificaciones realizadas que menciona la wiki en Custom Settings pero al realizar el test de cups, pasa lo siguiente:

```
senso-laptop ~ # cupstestppd /home/senso/canonip2200.ppd

/home/senso/canonip2200.ppd: FALLO

      **FALLO**  Preferencia Resolution incorrecta 600.

                REF: Página 84, sección 5.9

```

he tratado de cambiar ese valor aleatoriamente sin embargo no consigo que lo acepte cups   :Rolling Eyes:  , tambien me he percatado que cups 1.4.8 trae el driver tanto de la ip1200, como la ip2200 y la ip4200 pero ninguno funciona configurando la impresora envio pagina de prueba, dice que "esta imprimiendo, luego impresion realizada con exito" y la impresora ni se movio por lo que recurro a la comunidad por su ayuda.

Una consulta mas, cups se instalo con kde, tengo la USE="cups" en make.conf, mi usuario pertenece al grupo lp, sin embargo solo Opera puede accesar a cups, firefox jamas lo carga, alguna idea de como solucinarlo? o por que ocurre esto???.

De antemano muy agradecido con sus respuestas  :Very Happy:   y gracias por su ayuda.

EDITO: actualmente estoy usando gentoo x86, con KDE, elimine la particion de sabayon para instalar gentoo   :Very Happy:   .Last edited by miguel_senso on Sat Feb 18, 2012 2:50 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *miguel_senso wrote:*   

> Tengo los archivos rpm y converti el driver rpm a targz2 y pude extraer el archivo .ppd 

 

Es que tengo la mala costumbre de no tomar notas cuando configuro algo (a lo mejor es por que me olvido de donde he dejado la nota) el caso es que hace tiempo configure una mp2400 pixma y me parece recoradar que al descomprimir el driver con rpm2targz -->tar -xvf archivo.tar.gz se descomprimia en varios directorios dentro del directorio donde lo hubiera bajado tal que: pwd/usr/local/bin y varios mas, fijandome en eso fui copiando cada archivo al directorio homonimo del sistema ejemplo: cp /home/esteban/descargas/usr/local/bin/* /usr/local/bin/ y asi con todos.

Te lo comento por si te hubiera pasado igual que a mi con el archivo rpm, si no es asi no se que decirte excepto que para configurar cups entro en http://localhost:631 -->añadir impresora y darle la direccion del driver.ppd luego le doy a imprimir pagina de prueba que supongo que hará lo mismo que tu con los comandos pero se intuye mejor.

----------

## quilosaq

Prueba a sustituir en el archivo PPD la línea 

```
*DefaultResolution: 600
```

 por 

```
*DefaultResolution: 600dpi
```

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a todos y gracias por responder, les comento que la impresora sigue resistiendose a la instalación   :Confused:  .

esteban_conde con respecto a lo que comentas:

 *Quote:*   

> al descomprimir el driver con rpm2targz -->tar -xvf archivo.tar.gz se descomprimia en varios directorios dentro del directorio donde lo hubiera bajado tal que: pwd/usr/local/bin y varios mas, fijandome en eso fui copiando cada archivo al directorio homonimo del sistema ejemplo: cp /home/esteban/descargas/usr/local/bin/* /usr/local/bin/ y asi con todos. 

 

tienes razon, requerí 2 archivos rpm, uno del que saque el archivo .ppd y al ejecutar el cupstestppd me solicitó un binario que obtuve de otro rpm y la ruta en que debía copiarlo y ese error desapareció, solo queda el de la resolución por el que les consulto  :Sad:  .

 *Quote:*   

> para configurar cups entro en http://localhost:631 -->añadir impresora y darle la direccion del driver.ppd luego le doy a imprimir pagina de prueba que supongo que hará lo mismo que tu con los comandos pero se intuye mejor.

 

Efectivamente esteban, yo hago lo mismo, no me incomoda la consola pero si hay un metodo grafico mas intuitivo lo aplico, el caso es que solo opera accede y firefox devuelve el error "Firefox no puede encontrar el servidor en localhost." curioso porque antes de actualizarlo si podia  :Rolling Eyes:  sin embargo no lo veo tan critico aunque me gustaria solucionarlo, y por ello busque en el foro y encontre esa linea de cupstestppd archivo.ppd y me he apoyado en ello para reportar los errores que el modo grafico no me reporta.

Mi usuario pertenece a los siguientes grupos (me parece que tengo correctos los permisos pero nunca esta de mas si alguien puede corroborarlo por favor):

```
senso@senso-laptop ~ $ groups

disk lp wheel audio cdrom video games cdrw usb vboxusers plugdev portage senso

```

quilosaq gracias por responder, te comento que luego de realizar el cambio:

 *Quote:*   

> Prueba a sustituir en el archivo PPD la línea
> 
>  *Quote:*   *DefaultResolution: 600 
> 
> por
> ...

 

el error persiste:

```
senso-laptop senso # cupstestppd /home/senso/canonip2200.ppd

/home/senso/canonip2200.ppd: FALLO

      **FALLO**  DefaultResolution 600 dpi INCORRECTO

                REF: Página 40, sección 4.5.

      **FALLO**  Preferencia Resolution incorrecta 600.

                REF: Página 84, sección 5.9

```

y es igual con 600dpi que con 600 dpi.

```
senso-laptop senso # cupstestppd /home/senso/canonip2200.ppd

/home/senso/canonip2200.ppd: FALLO

      **FALLO**  DefaultResolution 600dpi INCORRECTO

                REF: Página 40, sección 4.5.

      **FALLO**  Preferencia Resolution incorrecta 600.

                REF: Página 84, sección 5.9

```

De antemano muchas gracias por su ayuda  en esta odisea de la instalacion de mi impresora  :Razz:  .

----------

## esteban_conde

No creo que te hayas equivocado, ya veo que le has dado vueltas, no obstante creo que te dejas cosas sin hacer o al menos sin comentarlas.

1)No recuerdo como lo hice pero veo que tengo creado un directorio tal que asi:

 *Quote:*   

> mimaquina cnijfilter # pwd
> 
> /usr/local/portage/net-print/cnijfilter
> 
> mimaquina cnijfilter # ls
> ...

 puedes observar dos cosas, que es un overlay y que es la version cnijfilter-3.00 algo diferente a la 2.6 que tu tienes (a lo mejor los tiros vienen por ese lado)

2)el listado de directorios al descomprimir:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~/dwhelper/cnijfilter-common $ ls
> 
> cnijfilter-common-3.00  cnijfilter-common-3.00-1.tar.gz
> 
> esteban@mimaquina ~/dwhelper/cnijfilter-common $ cd cnijfilter*0
> ...

  perdona el peñazo pero creo que es necesario, metete en src e investiga como compilar el backend, gentoo tiene muchas más herramientas a su alcance que suse es cuestion de ir conociendolas, empleandolas y sobre todo tener una cosa entre ceja y ceja --> si otra distro puede gentoo tambien.

Yo empezaria por crear el overlay, bajar el ebuild y ponerlo en /usr/local/portage/net-print/cnijfilter tienes mucha documentacion para hacerlo pero si no lo has hecho empieza por descomentar en /etc/make.conf la linea:

# PORTDIR_OVERLAY is a directory where local ebuilds may be stored  --> dejala así:

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage

y crear los directorios de arriba en /usr/local/portage/

Suerte.

----------

## esteban_conde

 *miguel_senso wrote:*   

> "Firefox no puede encontrar el servidor en localhost." 

 

Posiblemente tengas que iniciar cups /etc/init.d/cups start o restart y si es eso rc-update add cups default.

El caso es miguel que al final no se si el post anterior está de sobra, pues me parecio entenderte que seguia sin funcionar y de ahi que te sugiriera que instalaras cnijfilter-common version 3 a traves del overlay pero me quedo en duda.

----------

## quilosaq

Otro intento. Prueba a sustituir las líneas:

```
*DefaultResolution: 600 

*Resolution 600/600 dpi: "<</HWResolution[600 600]>>setpagedevice" 
```

por:

```
*DefaultResolution: 600dpi 

*Resolution 600dpi: "<</HWResolution[600 600]>>setpagedevice" 
```

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola esteban_conde gracias por continuar apoyandome, y si entendiste correctamente aun sigo sin poder instalar la impresora  :Sad:  .

Respecto al layman zugaina, no lo habia querido tocar porque siempre estaba enmascarado por inestable (en el post de sabayon notaras que me hizo la vida a cuadritos  :Confused:  ), y sigue la misma historia... no quisiera desestabilizar mi gentoo por un periferico rebelde  :Sad:  .

```
# emerge -pv cnijfilter

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "cnijfilter" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- net-print/cnijfilter-3.00.2::zugaina (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-print/cnijfilter-2.80-r1::zugaina (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

- net-print/cnijfilter-2.60::zugaina (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

Como veras esteban siguen todos los paquetes enmascarados incluido el 2.6 que es el driver de mi impresora los demas si mal no entiendo son para otros modelos (el cnijfilter 3 es antiguo tambien y es para otras impresoras segun veo en la wiki http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Canon_Pixma_Series#Supported_Devices), ahora la consulta, por estar "inestable" que tanto podria afectar mi sistema?.

Como siempre esta enmascarado, por ello es que decidi descargar directamente el rpm de aca: http://software.canon-europe.com/products/0010231.asp pero luego se me complico la cosa porque no tengo idea de como aplicar el paquete rpm (menos compilarlo para gentoo)  :Sad:  puesto que no soy informatico de carrera sino que he aprendido en el camino y solicitando colaboracion en foros y es por ello que hasta ahora que senti que podia enfrentar de nuevo el reto es que decidi retomar el problema.

Por cierto, mi problema con cups sigue dando batalla, esta agregado en los niveles de ejecucion por defecto en el rc-update y de paso lo he reiniciado pero solo firefox no lo carga  :Sad:   opera si lo hace entonces por ello surge mi duda.

Otra duda, en los overlays de layman los que estan en verde son estables? es que he visto el de kde y me gustaria tener nuevos paquetes disponibles sin comprometer la estabilidad.

Gracias por el apoyo y por cualquier sugerencia y/o ayuda, ojala pronto podamos ver esa canon ip1200 trabajando en gentoo  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola quilosaq gracias por continuar ayudandome tambien en esta odisea de mi impresora que continua sin funcionar  :Sad:   .

La buena noticia es que ya sirve el archivo .ppd, no estabas tan lejos quilosaq, qedó de la siguiente manera:

```
*PPD-Adobe: "4.3"

*%  CUPS add-on PPD file for Canon Inkjet Print Filter.

*%  Copyright CANON INC. 2001-2006

*%  All Rights Reserved.

*%

*%  This program is free software; you can redistribute it and/or modify

*%  it under the terms of the GNU General Public License as published by

*%  the Free Software Foundation; either version 2 of the License, or

*%  (at your option) any later version.

*%

*%  This program is distributed in the hope that it will be useful,

*%  but WITHOUT ANY WARRANTY; without even the implied warranty of

*%  MERCHANTABILITY or FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE.  See the

*%  GNU General Public License for more details.

*%

*%  You should have received a copy of the GNU General Public License

*%  along with this program; if not, write to the Free Software

*%  Foundation, Inc., 59 Temple Place, Suite 330, Boston, MA  02111-1307  USA

*FileVersion: "1.0"

*FormatVersion:   "4.3"

*LanguageEncoding: ISOLatin1

*LanguageVersion: English

*Manufacturer: "Canon"

*ModelName: "Canon iP2200"

*NickName: "Canon iP2200 Ver.2.60"

*PCFileName: "CNIP2200.PPD"

*Product: "(ip2200)"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 550"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 651"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 705"

*PSVersion: "(3010.000) 715"

*ShortNickName: "IP2200"

*ColorDevice: True

*DefaultColorSpace: RGB

*Throughput: "1"

*LandscapeOrientation: Plus90

*LanguageLevel: "3"

*FileSystem: False

*TTRasterizer: Type42

*cupsFilter: "application/vnd.cups-postscript 0 pstocanonij"

*cupsManualCopies: True

*cupsModelNumber: 256

*cupsVersion: 1.1

*MaxMediaWidth: "612"

*MaxMediaHeight: "1656"

*CenterRegistered: False

*HWMargins: 9.64 14.17 9.64 8.50

*LeadingEdge Short: ""

*DefaultLeadingEdge: Short

*VariablePaperSize: True

*ParamCustomPageSize Width: 1 points 255.12 612.0

*ParamCustomPageSize Height: 2 points 340.16 1656.0

*ParamCustomPageSize WidthOffset: 3 points 0 0

*ParamCustomPageSize HeightOffset: 4 points 0 0

*ParamCustomPageSize Orientation: 5 int 1 1

*CustomPageSize True: "pop pop pop <</PageSize [5 -2 roll] /ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*% nuevas lineas:

*OpenUI *CNQuality/Quality: PickOne

*DefaultCNQuality: 3

*CNQuality 2/High: "2"

*CNQuality 3/Normal: "3"

*CNQuality 4/Standard: "4"

*CNQuality 5/Economy: "5"

*CloseUI: *CNQuality

*OpenUI *PageSize/Paper Size: PickOne

*DefaultPageSize: A4

*PageSize Letter/Letter: "<</CNPageSizeName(letter)/PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize Legal/Legal: "<</CNPageSizeName(legal)/PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A5/A5: "<</CNPageSizeName(a5)/PageSize[420 595]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize A4/A4: "<</CNPageSizeName(a4)/PageSize[595 842]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize B5/B5: "<</CNPageSizeName(b5)/PageSize[516 729]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 4X6/4x6in 101.6x152.4mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(4X6)/PageSize[288 432]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 4X8/4x8in 101.6x203.2mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(4X8)/PageSize[288 576]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 5X7/5x7in 127.0x177.8mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(5X7)/PageSize[360 504]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 8X10/8x10in 203.2x254.0mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(8X10)/PageSize[576 720]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize l/L 89x127mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(l)/PageSize[252 360]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize 2l/2L 127x178mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(2l)/PageSize[360 505]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize postcard/Hagaki 100x148mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(postcard)/PageSize[283 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize postdbl/Hagaki 2 148x200mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(postdbl)/PageSize[567 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize envelop10p/Comm. Env. #10: "<</CNPageSizeName(envelop10p)/PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize envelopdlp/DL Env.: "<</CNPageSizeName(envelopdlp)/PageSize[312 624]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize envj4p/Youkei 4 105.5x235mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(envj4p)/PageSize[298 666]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize envj6p/Youkei 6 98x190mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(envj6p)/PageSize[278 539]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize creditcard/Credit Card 2.13x3.39in 54x86mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(creditcard)/PageSize[153 244]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize businesscard/Card 2.16x3.58in 55x91mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(businesscard)/PageSize[156 256]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageSize panorama/P 89x254mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(panorama)/PageSize[252 720]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageSize

*OpenUI *PageRegion: PickOne

*DefaultPageRegion: A4

*PageRegion Letter/Letter: "<</CNPageSizeName(letter)/PageSize[612 792]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion Legal/Legal: "<</CNPageSizeName(legal)/PageSize[612 1008]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A5/A5: "<</CNPageSizeName(a5)/PageSize[420 595]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion A4/A4: "<</CNPageSizeName(a4)/PageSize[595 842]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion B5/B5: "<</CNPageSizeName(b5)/PageSize[516 729]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 4X6/4x6in 101.6x152.4mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(4X6)/PageSize[288 432]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 4X8/4x8in 101.6x203.2mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(4X8)/PageSize[288 576]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 5X7/5x7in 127.0x177.8mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(5X7)/PageSize[360 504]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 8X10/8x10in 203.2x254.0mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(8X10)/PageSize[576 720]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion l/L 89x127mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(l)/PageSize[252 360]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion 2l/2L 127x178mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(2l)/PageSize[360 505]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion postcard/Hagaki 100x148mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(postcard)/PageSize[283 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion postdbl/Hagaki 2 148x200mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(postdbl)/PageSize[567 420]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion envelop10p/Comm. Env. #10: "<</CNPageSizeName(envelop10p)/PageSize[297 684]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion envelopdlp/DL Env.: "<</CNPageSizeName(envelopdlp)/PageSize[312 624]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion envj4p/Youkei 4 105.5x235mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(envj4p)/PageSize[298 666]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion envj6p/Youkei 6 98x190mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(envj6p)/PageSize[278 539]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion creditcard/Credit Card 2.13x3.39in 54x86mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(creditcard)/PageSize[153 244]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion businesscard/Card 2.16x3.58in 55x91mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(businesscard)/PageSize[156 256]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*PageRegion panorama/P 89x254mm: "<</CNPageSizeName(panorama)/PageSize[252 720]/ImagingBBox null>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *PageRegion

*OpenUI *MediaType/Media Type: PickOne

*DefaultMediaType: plain

*MediaType plain/Plain Paper: "<</MediaType(plain)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType prophoto/Photo Paper Pro: "<</MediaType(prophoto)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType superphoto/Photo Paper Plus Glossy: "<</MediaType(superphoto)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType doublesidephoto/Photo Paper Plus Double Sided: "<</MediaType(doublesidephoto)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType matte/Matte Photo Paper: "<</MediaType(matte)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType glossypaper/Glossy Photo Paper: "<</MediaType(glossypaper)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType highres/High Resolution Paper: "<</MediaType(highres)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType ijpostcard/Inkjet Hagaki: "<</MediaType(ijpostcard)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType postcard/Hagaki: "<</MediaType(postcard)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType tshirt/T-Shirt Transfer: "<</MediaType(tshirt)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType ohp/Transparency: "<</MediaType(ohp)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType envelope/Envelope: "<</MediaType(envelope)>>setpagedevice"

*MediaType otherphoto/Other Photo Paper: "<</MediaType(otherphoto)>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *MediaType

*OpenUI *InputSlot/Paper Feed: PickOne

*DefaultInputSlot: asf

*InputSlot asf/Auto Feeder: ""

*CloseUI: *InputSlot

*OpenUI *Resolution/Output Resolution: PickOne

*DefaultResolution: 600dpi

*Resolution 600dpi/600dpi: "<</HWResolution[600dpi 600dpi]>>setpagedevice"

*Resolution 1200dpi/1200dpi: "<</HWResolution[1200 1200]>>setpagedevice"

*Resolution 2400dpi/2400dpi: "<</HWResolution[2400 2400]>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *Resolution

*OpenUI *ColorModel/Color Model: PickOne

*DefaultColorModel: rgb

*ColorModel rgb/RGB: "<</cupsColorOrder 0/cupsColorSpace 1/cupsCompression 0/cupsBitsPerColor 8>>setpagedevice"

*CloseUI: *ColorModel

*DefaultImageableArea: A4

*ImageableArea Letter: "18.14 14.17 594.14 783.50"

*ImageableArea Legal: "18.14 14.17 594.14 999.50"

*ImageableArea A5: "9.64 14.17 409.89 586.77"

*ImageableArea A4: "9.64 14.17 585.64 833.39"

*ImageableArea B5: "9.64 14.17 506.27 720.00"

*ImageableArea 4X6: "9.64 14.17 278.36 423.50"

*ImageableArea 4X8: "9.64 14.17 278.36 567.50"

*ImageableArea 5X7: "9.64 14.17 350.36 495.50"

*ImageableArea 8X10: "9.64 14.17 566.36 711.50"

*ImageableArea l: "9.64 14.17 242.65 351.50"

*ImageableArea 2l: "9.64 14.17 350.36 496.06"

*ImageableArea postcard: "9.64 14.17 273.83 411.02"

*ImageableArea postdbl: "9.64 14.17 557.29 411.02"

*ImageableArea envelop10p: "9.64 75.12 287.35 611.32"

*ImageableArea envelopdlp: "9.64 75.12 302.17 600.94"

*ImageableArea envj4p: "9.64 75.12 288.00 657.64"

*ImageableArea envj6p: "9.64 75.12 268.16 530.08"

*ImageableArea creditcard: "9.64 14.17 143.43 235.28"

*ImageableArea businesscard: "9.64 14.17 146.27 249.45"

*ImageableArea panorama: "9.64 14.17 242.65 711.50"

*DefaultPaperDimension: A4

*PaperDimension Letter: "612 792"

*PaperDimension Legal: "612 1008"

*PaperDimension A5: "420 595"

*PaperDimension A4: "595 842"

*PaperDimension B5: "516 729"

*PaperDimension 4X6: "288 432"

*PaperDimension 4X8: "288 576"

*PaperDimension 5X7: "360 504"

*PaperDimension 8X10: "576 720"

*PaperDimension l: "252 360"

*PaperDimension 2l: "360 505"

*PaperDimension postcard: "283 420"

*PaperDimension postdbl: "567 420"

*PaperDimension envelop10p: "297 684"

*PaperDimension envelopdlp: "312 624"

*PaperDimension envj4p: "298 666"

*PaperDimension envj6p: "278 539"

*PaperDimension creditcard: "153 244"

*PaperDimension businesscard: "156 258"

*PaperDimension panorama: "252 720"

*%CNPpdToOptKey PageSize       --papersize

*%CNPpdToOptKey MediaType      --media

*%CNPpdToOptKey InputSlot      --paperload

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNCartridge    --cartridge

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNQuality      --quality

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNHalftoning   --halftoning

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNRenderIntent --renderintent

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNGamma        --gamma

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNBalanceC     --balance_c

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNBalanceM     --balance_m

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNBalanceY     --balance_y

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNBalanceK     --balance_k

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNDensity      --density

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNGrayscale    --grayscale

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNLocation     --location

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNPercent      --percent

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNCopies       --copies

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNPaperGap     --papergap

*%CNPpdToOptKey CNInkCartridgeSettings --inkcartridgesettings

```

con las modificaciones de la wiki incluidas, sin embargo a pesar de que cups ya lo "reconocio":

```
senso@senso-laptop ~ $ cupstestppd /home/senso/canonip2200.ppd

/home/senso/canonip2200.ppd: PASA

```

la impresora sigue obstinada en no funcionar  :Sad:  la he conectado (es usb), cups la reconoce como siempre pero al introducir el .ppd como driver y enviar la pag de prueba, no pasa nada  :Mad:  .

esteban con el overlay, he visto como instalar el cnijfilter (se que no es la manera correcta de hacerlo y que deberia modificar mi make.conf y package.use pero solo lo hice para probar):

```
senso-laptop senso # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge -pv cnijfilter

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cnijfilter-3.00.2  USE="(-amd64) -cnijtools -ip1900 -ip3600 -ip4600 -mp190 -mp240 -mp540 -mp630" 6,062 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 6,062 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/zugaina

```

como no estaba la ip2200 me he puesto a buscar modificando las use y he aqui el resultado:

```
senso-laptop senso # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="cnijtools" emerge -pv cnijfilter

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cnijfilter-2.80-r1  USE="(-amd64) -ip3500 -ip4500 -mp140 -mp210 -mp520 -mp610 -nocupsdetection -servicetools" 5,353 kB [1]

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 5,353 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/zugaina

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

net-print/cnijfilter:0

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=dev-libs/libxml-1.8".

(dependency required by "net-print/cnijfilter-3.00.2[cnijtools]" [ebuild])

senso-laptop senso # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="cnijtools servicetools" emerge -pv cnijfilter

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 [2.28.8] USE="-hardened" 421 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12 [2.24.5-r1, 3.0.12-r1] USE="nls -debug" LINGUAS="es -az -ca -cs -da -de -el -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -nl -nn -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -vi" 2,881 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cnijfilter-2.80-r1  USE="servicetools (-amd64) -ip3500 -ip4500 -mp140 -mp210 -mp520 -mp610 -nocupsdetection" 5,353 kB [1]

Total: 3 packages (1 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 8,654 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/zugaina

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

net-print/cnijfilter:0

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=dev-libs/libxml-1.8".

(dependency required by "net-print/cnijfilter-3.00.2[cnijtools]" [ebuild])

senso-laptop senso # ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" USE="cnijtools servicetools nocupsdetection" emerge -pv cnijfilter

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  NS    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5 [2.28.8] USE="-hardened" 421 kB [0]

[ebuild  NS    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r12 [2.24.5-r1, 3.0.12-r1] USE="nls -debug" LINGUAS="es -az -ca -cs -da -de -el -et -eu -fi -fr -ga -gl -hr -hu -it -ja -ko -lt -nl -nn -no -pl -pt -pt_BR -ro -ru -sk -sl -sr -sv -tr -uk -vi" 2,881 kB [0]

[ebuild  N     ] net-print/cnijfilter-2.80-r1  USE="nocupsdetection servicetools (-amd64) -ip3500 -ip4500 -mp140 -mp210 -mp520 -mp610" 5,353 kB [1]

Total: 3 packages (1 new, 2 in new slots), Size of downloads: 8,654 kB

Portage tree and overlays:

 [0] /usr/portage

 [1] /var/lib/layman/zugaina

!!! The following update has been skipped due to unsatisfied dependencies:

net-print/cnijfilter:0

emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy ">=dev-libs/libxml-1.8".

(dependency required by "net-print/cnijfilter-3.00.2[cnijtools]" [ebuild])

```

veo que pide libxml pero yo solo tengo en repositorios:

dev-libs/libxml2

      Latest version available: 2.7.8-r3

      Latest version installed: 2.7.8-r3

y

dev-ruby/libxml

      Latest version available: 2.0.5

      Latest version installed: 2.0.5

por lo que veo se pone complejo de nuevo   :Confused:  pero no imposible   :Smile:  ; por cierto tambien tengo libxml y libpng3 en rpm (de repositorios de open suse) por si sirven.

Agradezco desde ya su apoyo, ideas, ayuda y comentarios para continuar resolviendo este problema  :Very Happy:  .

----------

## esteban_conde

He bajado un paquete desde la pagina de canon-europe.com que supongo tu también lo habras hecho no obstante si no lo has hecho no seria mala creo que no seria mala idea que lo hicieras para poder hablar de lo mismo he bajado la version en español pues dan a elegir:

 *Quote:*   

> esteban@mimaquina ~/Downloads $ ls
> 
> 24301.tgz                          cnijfilter-ip4200-lprng-2.60-4.i386.rpm
> 
> cnijfilter-common-2.60-4.src.rpm   guideip2200-2.60-1.tar.gz
> ...

 

el paquete 24301.tgz se desdobla en el resto, pues bien se trata de que posiblemente haya que instalar a mano los programas que atañen a ip2200 he leido algun INSTALL y parece que por defecto se instalan en /usr/local/ ... 

Ahora estoy seguro de que fue a partir de leerme ese tipo de archivos como instalé la mia, pues en los foros se encuentra mucha ayuda para empezar pero para afinar si las cosas se complican hay que ayudarse con ese tipo de archivos pues los autores los escriben despues de probar.

Creo que en tu caso son relevantes cnijfilter-common-2.60 guideip2200 e ip2200 descomprime, lee y decide.

En mi caso hasta ahora con la mp240 cero problemas ni con el scanner ni con la impresora y ya hace 3 o mas años.

Suerte.

----------

## miguel_senso

Hola a toda la comunidad   :Very Happy:  !!! primero que nada perdon por la tardanza en responder esteban_conde, hoy por fin me he decidido a instalar la impresora con tiempo y lo he conseguido, así que aquí detallo como lo hice apoyandome en toda la información de posts anteriores por si a alguien mas le sirve:

Primero como no tenía información de como ingresar un ebuild de https://bugs.gentoo.org/, me apoye en la wiki de layman http://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Layman, porque había añadido a mis repositorios el overlay "mozilla", entonces modifique lo siguiente en mi make.conf según la wiki:

```

source /var/lib/layman/make.conf

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage ${PORTDIR} ${PORTDIR_OVERLAY}"

```

siendo /usr/local/portage el directorio en el cual pondría todos los ebuilds que se necesitan, ahora ya con eso podemos proceder para instalar el driver.

1.-Crear os directorios /usr/local/portage/net-print/cnijfilter/files/ y /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/files/, este último solo será necesario en sistemas de 64 bits  :Smile:  .

```

#mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/net-print/cnijfilter/files/

#mkdir -p /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/files/

```

2.- Obtener los ebuilds de emul-linux-x86-bjdeps desde este bug https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=129352 , necesitaremos los siguientes archivos emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-1.13.ebuild, emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-1.13.patch y popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch, este último es el mismo codigo que emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-1.13.patch, pero me lo solicito con este otro nombre y solo teniendo el código con ambos nombres me dejo instalar pero si desean confirmar aqui les dejo el otro bug http://sources.gentoo.org/cgi-bin/viewvc.cgi/gentoo-x86/dev-libs/popt/files/popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch?hideattic=0&view=markup.

```

#cd /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/

#nano -w emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-1.13.ebuild

```

pegamos el codigo del ebuild y lo guardamos.

Ahora guardamos los parches en:

```

#cd /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/files/

nano -w emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-1.13.patch

--pegamos el codigo del parche y guardamos

nano -w popt-1.12-scrub-lame-gettext.patch

--pegamos de nuevo el codigo anterior y guardamos

```

3.-Que portage nos reconozca nuestro ebuild

```

#cd /usr/local/portage/app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-bjdeps/ 

#ebuild emul-linux-x86-bjdeps-1.13.ebuild manifest

```

4.- Obtener los ebuilds del driver cnijfilter-2.60 y sus parches respectivos desde https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=130645, en mi caso eran los archivos cnijfilter-2.60-r7.ebuild , cnijfilter-2.60-r1-pstocanonij-c.patch y cnijfilter-2.60-r7-png.patch y guardarlos en los directorios respectivos (pueden ser creados con nano o con cualquier editor).

```

#cd /usr/local/portage/net-print/cnijfilter/

#nano -w cnijfilter-2.60-r7.ebuild

```

pegar el codigo respectivo del ebuild y luego guardarlo.

```

#cd files

#nano -w cnijfilter-2.60-r1-pstocanonij-c.patch 

--pegar el parche respectivo

#nano -w cnijfilter-2.60-r7-png.patch

--pegar el parche respectivo 

```

5.-Ahora viene el principal problema, aparentemente en el servidor ftp de canon ya no esta disponible el archivo cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.src.rpm, el cual es el driver propiamente dicho, pero hay forma de obtenerlo, desde http://www.canon.es/Support/Consumer_Products/products/printers/InkJet/PIXMA_iP_series/iP2200.aspx?DLtcmuri=tcm:86-743106&page=1&type=download desde el cual obtendremos el archivo 24301.tgz, lo descomprimimos (lo hice de forma gráfica), y dentro de él hay otro archivo comprimido iP2200_Linux_260.tar.gz, ya luego de haberlo descomprimido, podemos copiar el archivo cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.src.rpm sin problemas, el ejemplo es asumiendo que lo tenía en mi home:

```

#cp /home/senso/cnijfilter-common-2.60-1.src.rpm /usr/portage/distfiles/

```

6.-Y ahora si ya podemos realizar el manifest sin problemas.

```

#ebuild //usr/local/portage/net-print/cnijfilter/cnijfilter-2.60-r7.ebuild manifest

```

7.-Finalmente solo nos queda seleccionar las use que necesitemos, en mi caso "ip2200", yo la añadí en /usr/portage/distfiles/, y luego emergemos el driver como siempre se hace con cualquier paquete

```

#emerge -v cnijfilter

```

8.-Reiniciamos cups

```

/etc/init.d/cupsd restart 

```

luego la añadimos desde el entorno gráfico de cups en [url]localhost:631[/url] y listo, no olviden que si les dice que no tienen permisos tienen que agregarse al grupo "lp" con un #gpasswd -a usuario lp .

Espero que a alguien mas le sirva este driver, y mil gracias a todos lo que me ayudaron a través del tiempo, especialmente a 

esteban_conde

quilosaq

Fitzcarraldo

DHalens

que apoyandome en su trabajo y sus ideas logré poner a trabajar esta impresora que se había escapado por tanto tiempo de hacerlo   :Very Happy:  .Last edited by miguel_senso on Sat Feb 18, 2012 8:27 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## esteban_conde

 *Quote:*   

> Espero que a alguien mas le sirva este driver, y mil gracias a todos lo que me ayudaron a través del tiempo, especialmente a
> 
> esteban_conde
> 
> quilosaq
> ...

 

No se merecen, gracias a ti por la parte que me toca, te has empleado a fondo con el driver, pero hay cosas que no hay otra forma de hacerlo y la verdad es que cuando se consigue es como si te insuflaran aire despues de una apnea prolongada.

Enhorabuena.

----------

